# Is there an update on the new firmware for the EOS R5, EOS R6 and EOS-1D X Mark III?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 29, 2021)

> Back on March 19, I reported that Canon would release new firmware within the “next couple of weeks”, which seemed to line up with the end of March. The number of times this source has been incorrect I can count on one finger.
> So do I have an update on the highly anticipated new firmware arriving for your EOS R5, EOS R6 or EOS-1D X Mark III? Sadly, no.
> I only post this because of the number of people that have written in across all platforms who are eagerly awaiting the feature updates, and responding to each person individually takes a lot of time.
> The second I hear anything, I will let everyone know.
> *Update:* The new firmware should be available to download on...



Continue reading...


----------



## Kjsheldo (Mar 29, 2021)

It is unlike Canon to offer a firmware upgrade as good as the one that is rumored (C-Log3, Canon raw light, more frame rates, etc). Seems way too good to be true and since it seems like it was supposed to be released a few times now, I am starting to think it's not going to happen. Feels more like the specs of an R5c. 

When has Canon ever offered that significant of a firmware? That's more of a Panasonic thing. People begged for the 10-bit codec on C200. Never happened. Same with EOS R. Etc etc. They update some AF tracking and some small updates here and there, but never something like new codecs and log-profiles.


----------



## Kam (Mar 29, 2021)

Never say never, but to be honest it does seem to good to be true. Is the R6 even able to benefit from CLog 3 with its poor dynamic range?


----------



## Refraction (Mar 29, 2021)

Thanks for the update. Looking forward to RAW light.


----------



## JordanCS13 (Mar 29, 2021)

Kam said:


> Never say never, but to be honest it does seem to good to be true. Is the R6 even able to benefit from CLog 3 with its poor dynamic range?


Since when does the R6 have poor dynamic range?


----------



## slclick (Mar 29, 2021)

JordanCS13 said:


> Since when does the R6 have poor dynamic range?


Yeah, that made me chuckle too, what an ignorant statement. It may not be class leading but it's no slouch.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 29, 2021)

Kam said:


> Never say never, but to be honest it does seem to good to be true. Is the R6 even able to benefit from CLog 3 with its poor dynamic range?


----------



## TheSalvatore (Mar 29, 2021)

I'm sad.


----------



## Kam (Mar 29, 2021)

bluezurich said:


> Yeah, that made me chuckle too, what an ignorant statement. It may not be class leading but it's no slouch.



Ignorant statement?
Is this data falsified, or is the statement a lie?
Cause I am pretty sure when you have the worst dynamic range of any new generation full frame camera, that makes it poor. 








Canon EOS R6 Lab Test - Rolling Shutter, Dynamic Range and Latitude | CineD


Canon EOS R6 Lab Test. CineD puts another mirrorless camera through its paces and this time it's the Canon EOS R6. Lets see how good it did.




www.cined.com


----------



## padam (Mar 29, 2021)

Kam said:


> Ignorant statement?
> Is this data falsified, or is the statement a lie?
> 
> 
> ...


"Is the R6 even able to benefit from CLog 3 with its poor dynamic range?"

lol you are confusing yourself

The absence of Canon Log 3 is the reason for lesser dynamic range (but it is in no way poor as-is)


----------



## Kam (Mar 29, 2021)

padam said:


> "Is the R6 even able to benefit from CLog 3 with its poor dynamic range?"
> 
> lol you are confusing yourself
> 
> The absence of Canon Log 3 is the reason for lesser dynamic range (but it is in no way poor as-is)



This is why I asked.


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 29, 2021)

Kam said:


> This is why I asked.


The way the video signal is processed is fundamental to the DR you get in both stills and video, but can be very differently handled between the two. The point is technically the R6 sensor is very capable DR wise, so any tweaks made to the processing especially for video could potentially have good benefits.


----------



## Kam (Mar 29, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> The way the video signal is processed is fundamental to the DR you get in both stills and video, but can be very differently handled between the two. The point is technically the R6 sensor is very capable DR wise, so any tweaks made to the processing especially for video could potentially have good benefits.


Thanks for the explanation. I just use the tools I have to make videos. I am definitely not a sensor technology expert by any means.
If I can get more DR, with CLOG 3, I am satisfied.


----------



## dwarven (Mar 29, 2021)

Kam said:


> Never say never, but to be honest it does seem to good to be true. Is the R6 even able to benefit from CLog 3 with its poor dynamic range?



I thought you were joking, but apparently not. Yikes!


----------



## Kam (Mar 29, 2021)

dwarven said:


> I thought you were joking, but apparently not. Yikes!


Hey, just going off the actual numbers tested and reviewed. I didn't do the testing that showed it to have the worst DR out of all of the new gen FF cams. If CLOG3 will help it be competitive, that is great.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Mar 29, 2021)

I thought the R5 specs were too good to be true when rumored, so I think Canon has shifted their strategy. They were falling far behind in the sub ~$5k video market and realized it. People who want great DR for $3500 are getting it with the A7sIII and BMPCC4k. Clog3 would put the R5 in as an option so I think/hope this firmware is going to happen.


----------



## Finn (Mar 29, 2021)

Kam said:


> Hey, just going off the actual numbers tested and reviewed. I didn't do the testing that showed it to have the worst DR out of all of the new gen FF cams. If CLOG3 will help it be competitive, that is great.


Don’t fret. There are a bunch of ignorant people that identify personally with their cameras on this forum so a apparent slight to the cameras capabilities is a an attack on them personally. The R5/6 does not have good DR in video compared to other FF mirrorless cameras in its price ranges. Hopefully Canon fixes this.


----------



## RBSfphoto (Mar 29, 2021)

FYI I have no idea what is in the new firmware but I had a call with CPS last week about an issue with my 70-200 EF on my R5. He as good as told me a firmware update was coming soon


----------



## Kam (Mar 29, 2021)

Finn said:


> Don’t fret. There are a bunch of ignorant people that identify personally with their cameras on this forum so a apparent slight to the cameras capabilities is a an attack on them personally. The R5/6 does not have good DR in video compared to other FF mirrorless cameras in its price ranges. Hopefully Canon fixes this.


Yeah I never understood the whole brand obsession. I use a GH5 for personal videography, an A7SIII for work, but never really use 4k 120p so I really wanted the R6 to be my new personal use cam. The bad DR is what was holding me back. I will definitely pick one up if it improves. 

(Will be over the moon if they enable dual recording or saving custom video modes.)


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 29, 2021)

I now have the firmware for one of the cameras, it should be available to download this week.


----------



## Berowne (Mar 29, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I now have the firmware for one of the cameras, it should be available to download this week.


This sounds good. Now we want to know, is it as good as rumored?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 29, 2021)

Berowne said:


> This sounds good. Now we want to know, is it as good as rumored?


I'm just installing it now. Hopefully, it's not some sick Canon joke that removes features.


----------



## SV (Mar 29, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I'm just installing it now. Hopefully, it's not some sick Canon joke that removes features.


LOL - April Fools!


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 29, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I'm just installing it now. Hopefully, it's not some sick Canon joke that removes features.


Without messing with anyone's NDA please post as many details as possible


----------



## Fotonocity (Mar 29, 2021)

Hope it has a feature to disable IBIS while keeping lens IS on - to aboid wobble at wide angle shots in video. Ah wishful thinking


----------



## Atlasman (Mar 29, 2021)

Kjsheldo said:


> It is unlike Canon to offer a firmware upgrade as good as the one that is rumored (C-Log3, Canon raw light, more frame rates, etc). Seems way too good to be true and since it seems like it was supposed to be released a few times now, I am starting to think it's not going to happen. Feels more like the specs of an R5c.
> 
> When has Canon ever offered that significant of a firmware? That's more of a Panasonic thing. People begged for the 10-bit codec on C200. Never happened. Same with EOS R. Etc etc. They update some AF tracking and some small updates here and there, but never something like new codecs and log-profiles.


Just because it hasn't happened before, doesn't make it true now. Canon is having one heck of a battle with Sony for the mirrorless crown—which means they need to do things differently than in the past.


----------



## Besisika (Mar 29, 2021)

Refraction said:


> Thanks for the update. Looking forward to RAW light.


Same here. I have been playing with 8K lately and pleasantly happy with the result. The 8K raw is way too heavy. The 8K ALL-I is similar. I am wondering about the raw light. The 8K IPB is really good. I just want that 12-bit thing when really, really, needed.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## David - Sydney (Mar 29, 2021)

Kjsheldo said:


> It is unlike Canon to offer a firmware upgrade as good as the one that is rumored (C-Log3, Canon raw light, more frame rates, etc). Seems way too good to be true and since it seems like it was supposed to be released a few times now, I am starting to think it's not going to happen. Feels more like the specs of an R5c.
> 
> When has Canon ever offered that significant of a firmware? That's more of a Panasonic thing. People begged for the 10-bit codec on C200. Never happened. Same with EOS R. Etc etc. They update some AF tracking and some small updates here and there, but never something like new codecs and log-profiles.


Canon offered CLog option to 5Div soon after release as a service centre upgrade for USD199 to compete with the GH5/A7Sii. It then changed all future 5Div purchases to have CLog built in at a higher list cost.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 29, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> View attachment 196573


@Canon Rumors Guy

Can you confirm some of the expected added features for the R5

120FPS @1080
CLOG3
Canon RAW Light
Anything new on the stills side?


----------



## SV (Mar 29, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> View attachment 196573



Looks like an R5


----------



## Otara (Mar 29, 2021)

Im still not convinced, send it to me so I can check it myself.


----------



## randfee (Mar 29, 2021)

Otara said:


> Im still not convinced, send it to me so I can check it myself.


right... and ignore his NDA?!... great suggestion.
The noise and compression artifact pattern around the number look legit... and since this firmware has been announced, might as well be legit. Guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Mar 29, 2021)

Keep in mind that the original intent of firmware updates is to fix things that are broken. While we may not get anything new, there are likely fixes to existing issues such as the lockups.


----------



## randfee (Mar 29, 2021)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> Keep in mind that the original intent of firmware updates is to fix things that are broken. While we may not get anything new, there are likely fixes to existing issues such as the lockups.


says who? If you don't have planned obsolescense in the back of your mind as a company, why not upgrade the functionality of things to make them more appealing to customers? Whatever can be upgraded by software should be upgraded by software.... sustainability and such.
I at least think that Canon intents their cameras to be long lasting.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 29, 2021)

randfee said:


> right... and ignore his NDA?!... great suggestion.
> The noise and compression artifact pattern around the number look legit... and since this firmware has been announced, might as well be legit. Guess we'll have to wait and see.


Pretty sure he was making a joke.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 30, 2021)

Final Firmware Versions:​
Canon EOS R5 v1.3.2
Canon EOS R6 v1.3.0
Canon EOS-1D X Mark III 1.4.0


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I now have the firmware for one of the cameras, it should be available to download this week.


Cool. Notice anything added/changed? Or is it more of a quiet bug release?


----------



## Finn (Mar 30, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Final Firmware Versions:​
> Canon EOS R5 v1.3.2
> Canon EOS R6 v1.3.0
> Canon EOS-1D X Mark III 1.4.0


Would love to see it released this week. I have eagerly anticipated CLOG3 and Cinema RAW Light and some bug fixes for lockups and general reliability. Also, that RATE button needs to be customizable please!


----------



## reef58 (Mar 30, 2021)

Eeagerly waiting on any tidbits of information


----------



## dwarven (Mar 30, 2021)

Kam said:


> Hey, just going off the actual numbers tested and reviewed. I didn't do the testing that showed it to have the worst DR out of all of the new gen FF cams. If CLOG3 will help it be competitive, that is great.



You just said it had bad DR. You didn't say "relative to competing cameras". Of course you're going to get lit up.


----------



## tpatana (Mar 30, 2021)

If it has 1080p240, I'd be the happiest guy ever.


----------



## adrian_bacon (Mar 30, 2021)

Kam said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I just use the tools I have to make videos. I am definitely not a sensor technology expert by any means.
> If I can get more DR, with CLOG 3, I am satisfied.


If all you ever do is shoot video, then why not shoot with a dedicated video camera that actually has the features and functionality that you require? 

This is the thing that I'm always mystified about. I can't tell you how many guys I see running around *demanding* a hybrid camera, because, you know, they have to be able shoot both video and stills with one camera, but when you look at the actual shutter count on the camera after a year or so, they basically never shot stills with it at all. But complain about how terrible of a camera it is for video. Uh... OK... surely you're better served by a tool that is designed to work the way you *actually use it*. Canon does actually make those tools, and yes, they are very good.


----------



## DootsHK (Mar 30, 2021)

Here you go:

Firmware Version 1.3.0 incorporates the following fixes and enhancements:
1. Adds [Canon Log 3] to [Canon Log settings]. You can select [Canon Log] or [Canon Log 3] from [Canon Log settings] in the Shooting tab of the menu.
- Support for RAW movies shot with Canon Log3 and RAW (Light) will be available in Cinema RAW Development and in Digital Photo Professional version in a future update.
- Digital Photo Professional will also support the processing of RAW movies shot in Canon Log3 settings and the application of Viewing LUT in future update.
2. Adds [RAW (Light)] to the movie recording size and [IPB (Light)] to 8K/4K to enable lower bit rate shooting. These settings can also be selected when RAW+MP4 is set.
3. Adds a high frame rate of 119.9 fps/100.0 fps to the Full HD movie recording size.
4. Adds [Electronic full-time MF] to the AF tab of the menu. When a lens is attached, manual focus adjustment is always possible with both One-shot AF and Servo AF.
5. Adds [6: Monitor Off] to [Shooting info. disp.: Screen info. settings] in the Shooting tab of the menu. This update makes it possible for the camera's monitor to be turned off at all times during shooting.
6. The transfer time (estimated value) now displays on the camera monitor during FTP transfer.
7. Adds the ability, when transferring images via FTP, to select protected images that failed to be transferred and protected images that have not yet been transferred and transfer them all at once.
8. Adds [Save/load cam settings on card] to the Function settings tab of the menu.
This allows you to save the camera settings to a card, or load a saved file and restore the camera to the settings you saved to a card.
9. Fixes a phenomenon, in which, in rare instances, the camera does not function normally when using certain CFexpress cards.
10. Fixes a phenomenon, in which in rare instances, the camera cannot function normally when the drive mode is set to "High-speed continuous shooting" to shoot still images continuously.
11. Fixes a phenomenon in which the power may become suspended when the camera is powered via USB for an extended period of time.

Firmware Version 1.3.0 is for cameras with firmware up to Version 1.2.1. If the camera's firmware is already Version 1.3.0, it is not necessary to update the firmware.


----------



## DootsHK (Mar 30, 2021)

Btw, this is the firmware for the R5


----------



## Kam (Mar 30, 2021)

adrian_bacon said:


> If all you ever do is shoot video, then why not shoot with a dedicated video camera that actually has the features and functionality that you require?
> 
> This is the thing that I'm always mystified about. I can't tell you how many guys I see running around *demanding* a hybrid camera, because, you know, they have to be able shoot both video and stills with one camera, but when you look at the actual shutter count on the camera after a year or so, they basically never shot stills with it at all. But complain about how terrible of a camera it is for video. Uh... OK... surely you're better served by a tool that is designed to work the way you *actually use it*. Canon does actually make those tools, and yes, they are very good.



Hmm, this is usually something that people who don't take video say. 
Hybrid Mirrorless Cameras offer many features that video cameras don't offer, in a small and easy to use body. This is essential for one man crews

1)Full Frame for low light
2)World Class AF (solo means no focus puller)
3)IBIS(many places don't allow gimbals)
4)The ability to shoot stills for thumbnails etc
5)The option for HQ stills for the occasional photoshoot.
6)Small Form Factor means I don't stand out.

The R6 has everything I want except for two things: good DR compared to other cameras and dual slot video recording.

I use an A7SIII at work, consideree to be the pinnacle of Hybrid Video Based cams which does have those features, but it also has the drawbacks of poor IBIS, mediocre colors, and soft, mushy 4K vs the oversampled 4K from the R6. I tried using it for stills and while
It does get the job done, it would be nice to have some more cropping room.

Canon also marketed the R6 as a video focused hybrid. What is wrong with wanting to use it as that?


----------



## vjlex (Mar 30, 2021)

Downloaded! Yay!


----------



## slclick (Mar 30, 2021)

Finn said:


> Don’t fret. There are a bunch of ignorant people that identify personally with their cameras on this forum so a apparent slight to the cameras capabilities is a an attack on them personally. The R5/6 does not have good DR in video compared to other FF mirrorless cameras in its price ranges. Hopefully Canon fixes this.


The poster never once mentioned video. You have to be thorough with your dissing unless you want some smack right back in your face.


----------



## snappy604 (Mar 30, 2021)

randfee said:


> says who? If you don't have planned obsolescense in the back of your mind as a company, why not upgrade the functionality of things to make them more appealing to customers? Whatever can be upgraded by software should be upgraded by software.... sustainability and such.
> I at least think that Canon intents their cameras to be long lasting.


 magic lantern made canon popular as it gave a lot of new features with just software changes. It's nice to see Canon doing some of that now. I think they finally see some value in it and hope it continues... but traditionally new features meant they could entice you to buy the latest model

really wish they'd hire the magic lantern guy.. he did this all reverse engineering the firmware.... imagine what he could do with proper documents


----------



## Kam (Mar 30, 2021)

LOL, Seems like no CLOG 3 for the R6 or 1DX-3!
So glad I didn't go buy one based on CR3.
Knew it seemed too good to be true.


----------



## snappy604 (Mar 30, 2021)

Kam said:


> Hmm, this is usually something that people who don't take video say.
> Hybrid Mirrorless Cameras offer many features that video cameras don't offer, in a small and easy to use body. This is essential for one man crews
> 
> 1)Full Frame for low light
> ...


fair, though I think the expectations are a wee bit high on hybrid. 

Still I think Canon did listen and are selling a more video focused version soon. All I can say is, exciting times and think it was needed given how good phone cameras can be with software based power.


----------



## snappy604 (Mar 30, 2021)

vjlex said:


> Downloaded! Yay!


er.. where from? I didn't see it in canon usa or canada


----------



## angelisland (Mar 30, 2021)

vjlex said:


> Downloaded! Yay!


Downloaded what?
Edit: ah I see





EOS R5 Firmware Update, Version 1.3.0 [Windows]


Firmware Version 1.3.0 incorporates the following fixes and enhancements: 1. Adds [Canon Log 3] to [Canon Log settings]. You can select [Canon Log] or [Canon Log ...




asia.canon


----------



## angelisland (Mar 30, 2021)

And wow, if they actually make the camera settings able to be saved to a card and put on another camera, that would be huge. I’m amazed that it took this long to do that.


----------



## vjlex (Mar 30, 2021)

angelisland said:


> And wow, if they actually make the camera settings able to be saved to a card and put on another camera, that would be huge. I’m amazed that it took this long to do that.


Just saved to my card! CSD file! Finally!


----------



## reef58 (Mar 30, 2021)

It seems if what I hear here is true they sure are giving the middle finger to 1dx3 owners.


----------



## Kam (Mar 30, 2021)

reef58 said:


> It seems if what I hear here is true they sure are giving the middle finger to 1dx3 owners.


R6 owners as well. Both share the same sensor right? Probably not capable of handling much more.


----------



## reef58 (Mar 30, 2021)

Kam said:


> R6 owners as well. Both share the same sensor right? Probably not capable of handling much more.


Yea but the r6 is $4000 less and at least has animal eye AF. I realize I bought the 1dx3 as released, and I really like the camera, but I am having a hard time finding a reason to use it over the R5, My plan was to use the 1dx3 for video and the r5 for still, yet the r5 is just better at video notwithstanding the overheating. That hasn't been an issue with me. I just don't understand why they want update the 1dx3 with animal af in liver view and video.


----------



## Kam (Mar 30, 2021)

reef58 said:


> Yea but the r6 is $4000 less and at least has animal eye AF. I realize I bought the 1dx3 as released, and I really like the camera, but I am having a hard time finding a reason to use it over the R5, My plan was to use the 1dx3 for video and the r5 for still, yet the r5 is just better at video notwithstanding the overheating. That hasn't been an issue with me. I just don't understand why they want update the 1dx3 with animal af in liver view and video.



Hey, not arguing there. I think the 1DX-3 for the price should have gotten all the features. It doesn't make sense to me either.


----------



## reef58 (Mar 30, 2021)

Kam said:


> Hey, not arguing there. I think the 1DX-3 for the price should have gotten all the features. It doesn't make sense to me either.


I wasnt arguing, sorry if it came off that way.


----------



## adrian_bacon (Mar 30, 2021)

Kam said:


> Hmm, this is usually something that people who don't take video say.
> Hybrid Mirrorless Cameras offer many features that video cameras don't offer, in a small and easy to use body. This is essential for one man crews
> 
> 1)Full Frame for low light
> ...


I shoot video all the time.

1. Full frame is not required for low light. Have you actually used a reasonably good super 35 video camera?
2. Have you actually used anything in Canon's professional video line? They've had world class AF for quite a while. Maybe you're used to the crappy AF that is the standard with other manufacturers hybrid cameras.
3. Image stabilization comes in many forms, and professionals have been getting smooth footage long before IBIS and gimbals. Thinking IBIS is suddenly going to solve all your stable footage problems can be a mistake.
4. Turn off the ND, jack the shutter speed up and shoot a couple of seconds of video. You'll have hundreds of stills to choose from. 4K is plenty for thumbnails, etc.
5. Sure. That's nice, and everybody works differently, but myself, all too often I find myself using a dedicated photo camera that has the features and functionality I need to actually shoot stills in the environment I usually shoot stills in, namely my studio with a full suite of strobes and modifiers.
6. Again, dedicated professional video cameras are not necessarily large. I don't mean cinema cameras, I mean professional video cameras. Lots of them are actually quite small, and have the features and functionality that millions of working video professionals use every day. The consumer camcorder pretty much died with the camera phone, but the professional video camera market is still very much alive and well.

In terms of the R6 (I have an RP, R5, and R6, so I can actually comment on this, and yes, I use them all for different things), the perceived low dynamic range is because of Canon Log, not the sensor. The R6 sensor is actually very good. Canon Log can actually only mathematically hold ~12 stops (it's actually a little more than that, but close enough to just say 12 stops). That being said, even though it's "only 12 stops" of DR, it's pretty clean and totally usable. If you're shooting a scene where you have to have more than 12 stops of DR because you can't change the lighting or fill in the shadows a bit, then having 13-15 stops of DR from another camera manufacturer will help some, but probably not enough to make that big of a difference when grading it, as you're going to have a fair amount of trouble fitting it into Rec.709 and still look good anyway. This is one of those specsmanship things. On paper, higher DR is better, and 12 stops is low compared to 13-15 stops, but in reality, when outputting to Rec.709 (which is still the viewing standard for billions of devices and isn't going to change any time soon), 12 stops of DR to work with is a lot of DR, and is more than enough to put the important part of the picture in the zone of good exposure and still have lots of DR to roll the highlights and shadows/blacks off for Rec.709. It's all in knowing how to best expose for the camera/codec you're using and knowing how to deal with it when in post.

There's nothing wrong with wanting to use the R6 as a video focused hybrid. Just recognize that it's a hybrid and therefore isn't going to do video as good as an actual dedicated professional video camera. It can get you most of the way there, but if Hybrids were truly the way, then the professional video camera market would have died off long ago, and it's still very much alive and well.


----------



## gtsviper (Mar 30, 2021)

It's out. 1.3.0



Firmware Version 1.3.0 incorporates the following fixes and enhancements:
1. Adds [Canon Log 3] to [Canon Log settings]. You can select [Canon Log] or [Canon Log 3] from [Canon Log settings] in the Shooting tab of the menu.
- Support for RAW movies shot with Canon Log3 and RAW (Light) will be available in Cinema RAW Development and in Digital Photo Professional version in a future update.
- Digital Photo Professional will also support the processing of RAW movies shot in Canon Log3 settings and the application of Viewing LUT in future update.
2. Adds [RAW (Light)] to the movie recording size and [IPB (Light)] to 8K/4K to enable lower bit rate shooting. These settings can also be selected when RAW+MP4 is set.
3. Adds a high frame rate of 119.9 fps/100.0 fps to the Full HD movie recording size.
4. Adds [Electronic full-time MF] to the AF tab of the menu. When a lens is attached, manual focus adjustment is always possible with both One-shot AF and Servo AF.
5. Adds [6: Monitor Off] to [Shooting info. disp.: Screen info. settings] in the Shooting tab of the menu. This update makes it possible for the camera's monitor to be turned off at all times during shooting.
6. The transfer time (estimated value) now displays on the camera monitor during FTP transfer.
7. Adds the ability, when transferring images via FTP, to select protected images that failed to be transferred and protected images that have not yet been transferred and transfer them all at once.
8. Adds [Save/load cam settings on card] to the Function settings tab of the menu.
This allows you to save the camera settings to a card, or load a saved file and restore the camera to the settings you saved to a card.
9. Fixes a phenomenon, in which, in rare instances, the camera does not function normally when using certain CFexpress cards.
10. Fixes a phenomenon, in which in rare instances, the camera cannot function normally when the drive mode is set to "High-speed continuous shooting" to shoot still images continuously.
11. Fixes a phenomenon in which the power may become suspended when the camera is powered via USB for an extended period of time.

Firmware Version 1.3.0 is for cameras with firmware up to Version 1.2.1. If the camera's firmware is already Version 1.3.0, it is not necessary to update the firmware.

Notes:
The User Manual on our website has been updated accordingly. Please download the User Manual as well as the latest firmware. You can download it from the official website.

The following Applications have been updated accordingly:
- Camera Connect 2.7.30
- EOS Utility 3.13.20
- Digital Photo Professional 4.14.0
- Canon RAW Plugin 2.2 for Final Cut Pro X
- Canon RAW Plugin 2.7 for Avid Media Access
Please download the Applications as well as the latest firmware.

Q&A:
Preparations for a firmware update:
After the downloaded compressed file (.zip) is extracted, a firmware folder is created.

*Extracting the downloaded file:
Right-click the zip file, and then select Extract All to extract the file.

In the folder you downloaded are the firmware ( EOSR5130.FIR / file size: 46,974,576 bytes) and instructions on the firmware update procedures (a PDF file in five languages: Japanese, English, French, Spanish, and Simplified Chinese). Before starting the firmware update operations, please be sure to check the procedure in accordance with the instruction.

(The following is the history of past firmware updates.)
Changes in version 1.2.0:
1. When using high-speed or low-speed continuous shooting modes, in Drive Mode with [High Speed Display: OFF], the visibility of the subject within the frame has been improved when shooting moving objects.*
*During continuous shooting black frames will be inserted between frames in the viewfinder and live view. This will improve the visibility of moving subjects in live view and in the viewfinder.
2. Adds the [Auto] setting to the [Viewfinder brightness] menu that will brighten and dim based on ambient light conditions.
3. Enables 2nd curtain shooting sync during radio transmission wireless flash shooting when the Speedlite EL-1 flash is attached to the camera.
4. Enables manual flash output (excluding high-speed sync and optical transmission wireless flash shooting) to be selected and set up to 1/8192 from the camera menu screen when the Speedlite EL-1 flash is attached to the camera.
5. Improves compatibility of HEIF images recorded in the camera with MIAF (Multi-Image Application Format) standards.
6. Adds support for AF and release during zoom operations for some RF and EF lenses.

Changes in version 1.1.1:
1. When the RF100-500mm F4.5-7.1 L IS USM lens is attached, an image stabilization effect of approximately six stops* is achieved through collaborative control with the in-lens image stabilization.
*Focal length 500mm, Based on CIPA(Camera & Imaging Products Association) standards.
2. Fixes a phenomenon in which the IS capabilities may be degraded when performing continuous shooting in cases where the RF100-500mm F4.5-7.1 L IS USM lens is attached to the EOS R5 running firmware version 1.1.0.

Changes in version 1.1.0:
1. Useful messaging is now displayed when [HDMI display: Camera+External monitor] and [Overheat control: on] settings are enabled.
2. When using certain RF lenses for movie shooting, the in-lens image stabilization mechanism has been improved.
3. Fixes a phenomenon in which the "Slow Synchro" setting screen is not accurately displayed, when the language is set to English.
4. Fixes a typo displayed on the communication setting screen, when the language is set to Korean.
5. Connectivity during FTP transmission has been improved.
6. Fixes a phenomenon, in which the card access time may take longer, when using certain CFexpress cards.
7. Temperature detection and shooting time control in video shooting have been improved. In addition, the total shooting time when the short-time recording and power-on/off are performed repeatedly at room temperature is improved.
8. The phenomenon in which the movie recording time available is not correctly displayed when the Date/Time/Zone is not set has been corrected.


----------



## mpeeps (Mar 30, 2021)

Update 1.3 for EOS R5 is available.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Mar 30, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Final Firmware Versions:​
> Canon EOS R5 v1.3.2
> Canon EOS R6 v1.3.0
> Canon EOS-1D X Mark III 1.4.0


I didn't see version 1.3.2 but 1.3.0?


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Mar 30, 2021)

I have been playing around with the R5 with the updated firmware and few things I have noticed.

The Good:

I like the look of CLOG 3 footage more than CLOG with a simple Canon LUT applied.
The Bad:

I cannot get Camera Raw Light files to open in Premiere Pro - Get an error each time, the Standard RAW 8K is fine.
I think Canon reduced the displayed record times (at least it feels like that atm) but since I never push the Camera to the overheat warning I might be wrong. Also seems recovery is taking longer but again need to do some more testing.
Found a bug with the R5 and the RF 50 1.8
User cannot change the point of focus if when the Lens is set to manual and shuts off and turns the Camera back on.
The Focus point will be stuck in the top left corner and only setting the lens back to Auto resets the focus point or go from video to photo mode and back and it will reset.

Not sure if this was in 1.2 (never tried it)

Need to do some more testing.


----------



## Finn (Mar 31, 2021)

bluezurich said:


> The poster never once mentioned video. You have to be thorough with your dissing unless you want some smack right back in your face.


They were clearly talking about video DR, unless you shoot your photos in CLOG3.


----------

